# U24-12XP batteries - 33 1/3% cost



## John Hulen (Jun 22, 2016)

Are these batteries still available? I sent you an email but I did not get a response. I am interested in these batteries for my boat. Let me know.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
Inovatingguy

Why are you advertising these in the New Zealand EVA club?
and not the classifieds?
Are they here in NZ?


----------

